# Safe Haven 2010



## Bob (Mar 29, 2010)

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid.



Why? Are you trying 7x7 again?


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Be afraid. Be very afraid.
> ...



Hell to the No!


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Ah shucks, and I was looking forward to getting in a nap.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah, shucks. No good for me. Another time...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 29, 2010)

shveet


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa two long surprises. I'm excited.

Edit: Bob, you have 2x2 listed as an event but it's not on the schedule. Just FYI.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Whoa two long surprises. I'm excited.
> 
> Edit: Bob, you have 2x2 listed as an event but it's not on the schedule. Just FYI.



Also the WCA says May 1 and the site says June 20


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa two long surprises. I'm excited.
> ...



June 20th was last year's Safe Haven.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 29, 2010)

I am afraid


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 29, 2010)

You should be Ethan, I might be there


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



here it says June 20, 2010


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 29, 2010)

Im afraid of... err... what am i supposed to be afraid of again?


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2010)

should be fixed now. May 1st. The schedule is full of surprises because I don't want to host 5x5.


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> should be fixed now. May 1st. The schedule is full of surprises because I don't want to host 5x5.



2x2 still doesn't appear on the schedule while it does in the events.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2010)

The WCA page says "5x5 Cube" is one of the events.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Mar 29, 2010)

I might go, thats a tricky date for me.

btw @Kian, I just finnished reading the book that you got your signature from. I thought that was cool


----------



## Bob (Mar 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> The WCA page says "5x5 Cube" is one of the events.



It was lying.  I told it to stop.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 30, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> You should be Ethan, I might be there



You kinda have it the opposite of what's actually reality


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2010)

Bob said:


> should be fixed now. May 1st. The schedule is full of surprises because I don't want to host 5x5.



does the schedule include you showing up on time? that would be a complete surprise


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2010)

Bob said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > The WCA page says "5x5 Cube" is one of the events.
> ...



LOL. It appears to have listened.


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 30, 2010)

aww cmon its on the same day as when im taking the SAT...


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > should be fixed now. May 1st. The schedule is full of surprises because I don't want to host 5x5.
> ...



Ha! We'll see.


----------



## Wucube (Apr 4, 2010)

I cannot wait to go. It'll be my first time going to a competition.


----------



## Bob (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoever arrives latest wins a prize.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 6, 2010)

So if I drive over there on May 23rd, would I win?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2010)

It's funny how so far everyone's doing between 3 and 6 events, despite there being a total of 7. Usually in comps I see several people just doing 3x3, and several people who will do everything.


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2010)

Bob said:


> Whoever arrives latest wins a prize.



Might as well just keep the prize at your house.



qqwref said:


> It's funny how so far everyone's doing between 3 and 6 events, despite there being a total of 7. Usually in comps I see several people just doing 3x3, and several people who will do everything.



I think normally people don't do an event or two, but with so few events I would have expected more. My reason for not competing in all events is that magics are lame and that's never gonna happen.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe, but yeah, these are all common events, so I'm surprised nobody's doing all of them.

I'm not doing BLD since there's no chance I'm beating my official PB, and not doing magic because it's too tough to find a good one to borrow in the five minutes before the round. (But I have a good master magic, so that's fine.)


----------



## Bob (Apr 7, 2010)

I updated the schedule.

I did not update the image at the top of the website. Somebody should make one but somebody is too lazy.


----------



## onestruecolors (Apr 19, 2010)

My girlfriend is in the musical (they are doing Thoroughly Modern Millie, and their performances are top notch) at Delaware Valley that weekend, I'll see if I can come.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2010)

onestruecolors said:


> My girlfriend is in the musical (they are doing Thoroughly Modern Millie, and their performances are top notch) at Delaware Valley that weekend, I'll see if I can come.


Does she cube? I'm sure people will be near-ish that weekend, if she's bored. 

Also, to all: who from the forums here plan to be there the night before? It'd be cool to chill with some people, and I'm sure a giant cube fest would be fun.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Also, to all: who from the forums here plan to be there the night before? It'd be cool to chill with some people, and I'm sure a giant cube fest would be fun.



I would but I'm driving down in the morning. it's only 2 hours for me so I'm not gonna be in a hotel somewhere.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, to all: who from the forums here plan to be there the night before? It'd be cool to chill with some people, and I'm sure a giant cube fest would be fun.
> ...



Same for me.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 20, 2010)

Kian said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## onestruecolors (Apr 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Does she cube? I'm sure people will be near-ish that weekend, if she's bored.
> 
> Also, to all: who from the forums here plan to be there the night before? It'd be cool to chill with some people, and I'm sure a giant cube fest would be fun.



No she's one of those that thinks that there are those that can cube, and those that can't, she happens to believe she's in the latter. But she'll probably be in the school early for costume/mic check and such.

I did teach my 10 year old sister to solve it, and am in the process of teaching her how to solve it blindfolded. I may bring her along to watch.

I live only twenty minutes away so I maybe interested if there is some type of gathering of a sort, granted I haven't cubed at all since about the summer, I will be quite out of practice!


----------



## Bob (Apr 21, 2010)

For those of you that came last year, you know I will drive down the morning of.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob said:


> For those of you that came last year, you know I will drive down the morning of.



Does that mean everyone can arrive about an hour after registration is scheduled? .


----------



## Bob (Apr 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you that came last year, you know I will drive down the morning of.
> ...



Hey! I was early to Baltimore!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Yeah and we were all very impressed. Maybe you should build up a streak. gogogogo


----------



## onestruecolors (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, maybe I should give everyone a heads up about this, but there has been some construction on the bridge between Port Jervis(NY)/Matamoras(PA)

If you are taking interstate 84 make sure you take the *Matamoras* (I believe this is exit 53 in PA?) exit, NOT the Port Jervis one. 
If you happen to take the Port Jervis (Exit 1 in New York) exit, you will most likely be caught in traffic by the bridge to PA. 

Last time I was home from college it was a one way bridge and was stuck for 10-20 minutes :fp


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 21, 2010)

onestruecolors said:


> Oh, maybe I should give everyone a heads up about this, but there has been some construction on the bridge between Port Jervis(NY)/Matamoras(PA)
> 
> If you are taking interstate 84 make sure you take the *Matamoras* (I believe this is exit 53 in PA?) exit, NOT the Port Jervis one.
> If you happen to take the Port Jervis (Exit 1 in New York) exit, you will most likely be caught in traffic by the bridge to PA.
> ...



there is ALWAYS construction on roads when I drive around in PA. I wont be driving through there though but thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 22, 2010)

onestruecolors: awesome. I'll probably go down the night before. (my mom lives there; she's hosting the comp)

Are you coming alone? If needed, I'd probably have a place to crash (although if it's really that short of a ride, it's w/e.)

Anyone else?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2010)

2 quick questions:

I'm going to have to leave around 3pm so I can be back in time for my girlfriend's prom. Would I be able to do like 1 BLD solve, then leave?

Would you expect the highways around Milford in Pennsylvania to be really packed at that time? The projected distance is 1hr 43min, but will it take longer than that around 3pm?


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> I'm going to have to leave around 3pm so I can be back in time for my girlfriend's prom. Would I be able to do like 1 BLD solve, then leave?
> 
> Would you expect the highways around Milford in Pennsylvania to be really packed at that time? The projected distance is 1hr 43min, but will it take longer than that around 3pm?



There is no reason to believe there would be really any traffic on the highways in middle of nowhere PA then, no. Barring an accident I think you should have no problem. As for the blindsolves, you'll have to talk to Bob.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > 2 quick questions:
> ...



Yea, I thought it was in the middle of nowhere. Never have been around that area though.


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



Yeah Milford is a small town and there is really nothing around at all. Traffic shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Bob (Apr 22, 2010)

I got lost trying to find that place last time. :/


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2010)

Bob said:


> I got lost trying to find that place last time. :/



yeah google maps hates that high school.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi. 
So this may seem like a strange question, but does anyone happen to have a translucent blue type c center cap? I've used my cube for ~10 competitions now, and it's kinda grown on me, but I unfortunately lost a center cap. 

Thanks.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 25, 2010)

Ugh! I can't go. I have the SAT's. But in my next comp. I will have a sub 15 avg for 3x3 and sub at least 3 for 2x2.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 25, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Ugh! I can't go. I have the SAT's. But in my next comp. I will have a sub 15 avg for 3x3 and s*ub at least 3 for 2x2*.



That'd be something to see  what do you average?


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 26, 2010)

I average low 16 on an ok"ish" day, so I don't know if I will be sub 15 or at 15, but we'll see. For 2x2 I'm getting good at determining the AUF before/during CLL and I am getting good times (might learn EG1).


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 26, 2010)

goals: nothing


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 26, 2010)

It's hard to reach for stuff when you're already on top. BTW I should be able to make your comp.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 26, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> goals: nothing


heh.

Goals: erm, don't fail at BLD, do boss at OHITABLD, and, erm, find a damn center cap. Also, ask my mom what this secret event is.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 26, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> goals: nothing (WR OH average)



fixed


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

Goal: beat Shane Rowland's official single.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 26, 2010)

Kian said:


> Goal: beat Shane Rowland's official single.



With or without an optimal solution?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Goal: beat Shane Rowland's official single.
> ...


mhmm. Hopefully nothing too, erm, *exciting* happens.

anyway, 2 days.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 1, 2010)

From Kian:
john tamanas NR 8.66 nl

Congrats JT!


----------



## joey (May 1, 2010)

8.66 NR john tamanas (non-lucky)


----------



## Shortey (May 1, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> From Kian:
> john tamanas NR 8.66 nl
> 
> Congrats JT!





joey said:


> 8.66 NAR john tamanas (non-lucky)



Heh..


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2010)

JT! 

However, NR, not NAR, Joey.
Still, very baller.


----------



## joey (May 1, 2010)

Hehe, I only just got a SMS from john. I didn't see that post.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 2, 2010)




----------



## puzzlemaster (May 2, 2010)

great job john!


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Felix!


EDIT: Can someone help me figure out the solution?

Scramble: B2 L B2 U2 R B' U2 F' D2 B2 D U' B' D2 L U' F2 L2


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Kian (May 2, 2010)

Patrick you left your Mr. Messy child's toy in my car. It is now ALL MINE.

Also, I feel like the Gavin Nelson cinderella story needs to be mentioned.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> Also, I feel like the Gavin Nelson cinderella story needs to be mentioned.



legend*


----------



## ErikJ (May 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHA awesome photos ethan. I'm glad someone posted rowe with his winnings.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 2, 2010)

F' U' F R F' U2

The 2x2 scramble that erik johnson got a 1.11 on, rowe 1.6x(I think), and me 1.77(along with other times that I don't remember).



Kian said:


> Patrick you left your Mr. Messy child's toy in my car. It is now ALL MINE.



ROAR


----------



## rowehessler (May 2, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> F' U' F R F' U2
> 
> The 2x2 scramble that erik johnson got a 1.11 on, rowe 1.6x(I think), and me 1.77(along with other times that I don't remember).
> 
> ...


yeah, i got 1.65 on it. All in all, not a bad competition for me. 3 sub10s, 10.92 avg first round. Congrats to John for breaking the NR single . I now have official 11 sub10s, which places me 3rd on the list(i think). Ill upload the 10.92 video soon. I don't know how, but I managed a sub12 average in the final with a counting high 14 :O.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > F' U' F R F' U2
> ...


1.65? sounds like a full step solve


----------



## rowehessler (May 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



i relaly suck at recognizing LL skips, plus i havent practiced in weeks. Im happy with both of my averages, both in the mid3s


----------



## chris410 (May 2, 2010)

Bob said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



I will vouch for this! Hope the event went well, wish I could have made it :-/


----------



## cincyaviation (May 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...


how come your at all the comps with easy scrambles? i could use a LL skip, knowing me i'd make a layer on another color and fail at CLL recognition though


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Consider the great difference in the number of competitions you two have been attended. Easy 2x2 scrambles are inevitable over time.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> Consider the great difference in the number of competitions you two have been attended. Easy 2x2 scrambles are inevitable over time.



why have I never had one :/ (1 mildly easy solve at nats '09)


----------



## rowehessler (May 2, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Consider the great difference in the number of competitions you two have been attended. Easy 2x2 scrambles are inevitable over time.
> ...



fort lee. That one counts


----------



## Bob (May 2, 2010)

Results are posted.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/1001


----------



## keemy (May 2, 2010)

http://pastebin.com/sYAvBBcm (reconstruction of the 8.66 uhh I got the solution and jt worked out the execution/fingertricks or w/e)


----------



## PCwizCube (May 2, 2010)

3x3 2nd Round (Solve #2)

Scramble (Green on front, white on top): B' R2 F2 U2 L D' L' F2 R2 U2 B' L' U' R D' B D2 F2

x-Cross: x' z' D' R L U' (4)
F2L 2: x' U' L' U L R' U2 R U' y U2 R' U R (12)
F2L 3: y' U2 L' U' L (4)
F2L 4: y U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (8)
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (10) 
PLL: y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11)

49 moves / 11.25 seconds = 4.37 turns per second (TPS)

-----------------------------------
Amazing solve for me, lots of other people got good times on it too (x-cross). 

By the way, I recorded a bunch of videos, and I am planning to make a montage. Can anyone recommend songs (again ) for it? thanks 

Great competition for me, I had competition records in every event I competed in  (except master magic but I don't care about that)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Also you suck at 2x2 Dan.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 2, 2010)

@Felix

Star Guitar - Chemical Brothers
Gonna Fly Now - Bill Conti
Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
Elements of Life - DJ Tiesto


----------



## rowehessler (May 2, 2010)

so, 9.30, 9.65, 9.78, 10.18, 10.43. Why cant I get them all the same round? Or at least 2 sub10s in one round. I still have NEVER gotten two sub10s in one round


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 2, 2010)

Besides: 
-Leaving early when I could have competed in the last spot of the finals, because I had to go to a prom
-Missing a BLD solve by 2 moves
-Completely sucking at 2x2
-Getting F2L done as 16 seconds on a OH solve (fastest ever?), then screwing up my OLL

I had an awesome first competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



i do, but rowe was the only one to get anything close to a good solve at fort lee. that solve was still like 6 moves.


----------



## Bob (May 3, 2010)

Rowe, are you busy playing with your prizes?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 4, 2010)

Rowe should have...wait...

Rowe got the best prizes ever.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 16, 2010)

Safe Haven 2010 Montage






Sorry it took so long!

I hope you all enjoy it, and there are some funny parts in it too


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Safe Haven 2010 Montage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job! I'm happy to see you got my best solve of the day on tape!

Also Rowe to needs to learn a little alg I like to call "antisune".


----------

